# 

## tost

.       . 
  
  - .

----------


## vetal115

,         .      ,             .                    ,   䳿 , , ,       ,       ,        ,        , 20      ,      ,      .       ,   ,       .     ,     ,       ,      ,   ,   䳺  .

----------

(   ) -

----------


## Mihey

.....

----------


## _21

,  ,  ,           ...     (  ),           100    ,     ,    ?!?!?!?

----------


## Cveha

,     100    10,        .    '    ))) 
ҳ     ,    ,   ,      .        ,    )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,        ...
      ,      ( ,  -      )    ,         ,   .

----------


## _21

,   .   ,    ""    .

----------


## serg1975

,       1580 (    ),          84.      .    " ". 
    ................
     ,-     ,   ,   ,

----------


## _21

*serg1975*   ,

----------


## Dracon

*     .................
   ....................* 
 ,         ,   ,   ,       !.....................

----------


## Karen

> *     .................
>    ....................* 
>  ,         ,   ,   ,       !.....................

    - !

----------


## Enter



----------


## bvn

Գ   ,     ...       ,    . . ,      ,      ,       ...

----------


## Pentax

,   ?

----------


## andy

> Գ   ,     ...       ,    . . ,      ,      ,       ...

  ,     :  ,   ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...   ,    3,14

----------


## 23q

:

----------


## Sky

*23q*,   ,         )))

----------


## bvn

> *23q*,   ,         )))

  **:       : -

----------


## Pentax

> - .     ,      ...

  .    "  ",     - ""    .       ,     (  ,    )    (  ). 
   ,     "" - ,    ..    "  "   .        - .    ,    ???? 
    -  . ,      -     -.   ,   - "  ".   

> ,    ,          ,         .

  .     -    .   100%   .    ,     .  ,    ,    .   ,   ,    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .    "  ",     - ""    .       ,     (  ,    )    (  ). 
>    ,     "" - ,    ..    "  "   .        - .    ,    ???? 
>     -  . ,      -     -.   ,   - "  ".

  ...      -,  ,   ... -        .      ,  ,          ...   -  ... -  ,   ,      .    ..., ,   -,     ,  ...,                        ...      "   ,  ..."  -,           

> .     -    .   100%   .    ,     .  ,    ,    .  ,   ,    .

  ... ,  ,     ... ,     ,  ,      ,    .   ,       ,     ,    .

----------

> -  . ,      -     -.   ,   - "  ".

      ,     ++   , ,         .
  ,   ,    ...

----------


## Enter

,        .    ,    .    . 
  , ..      ,       (   "     ") 
* * * 
Viktor Gollota  3      -.
        .    ,   " "   .     ,    "200  "  .    , -, ,     . , ,  .          . ,  ,    .        -   -.       
* * * 
    ,          135 ,    40.   
* * * 
 
   ,  ,    .
        ,   Volodymyr Omelyan.   ,            . 
           . , .   . 
,    .   ,  2-3        .   . 
,

----------

> ,          135 ,    40.

  ,       ,  ""   -    60 (     330 , -         ,   - ).     6 ( 8,      ) ,     8 .       ,     ,      (  ) 
    ,    -    .     ...

----------


## Enter



----------


## MAD_MAX

""    ?  ... , .,    ?   ?          ?       ? . ...  
   iPhone   Tapatalk

----------


## Sanogar

,         "  " :)

----------


## Enter

ϳ           600     _Dmitro Vovnyanko_
72 ...    -72  12 .           .
,   ?    ?

----------


## laithemmer

-     .    .   -    (

----------


## bvn

**:     

> (,     )

   ,   .  .

----------


## Pentax

> ,            (      )?

  .   ,  -     ? , ,       . , .     .  .   

> **:    
>  ,   .  .

        ,  .  ,     ,     .

----------


## Barga

> ,   ?

    " "        .   . ,      !!! :))) ,     " " ? :)))
   ?    .  

> **

   

> ,  ,  **

          ? :))   

> .

    - !!! :)))    ,   !  ?

----------


## 23q

,    -    .

----------


## Barga

!!!  ! :)))

----------


## Sky

> ,    -    .

  ...     . ͺ   .   

> , -

        .    ""  ""  .

----------


## Enter

> -   !  "".    ""  ...
>       .    .     . ,  ,      . 
> ,           ?

     , -    .    .     .   

> , ,     ,    . ,  ,    ... ...

    .          , -    . 
     ,    .

----------


## Pentax

> , -    .    .     .  
>   .          , -    . 
>      ,    .

    .     ,        ,    ,   .      ?    - ?      ,  ,   .   10  ,   . 
      .  ,         -      .  ..   ,      ?  ""  ,    (    ) -    .

----------


## Ihor

> , -    .    .     .   *  .*          , -    . 
>      ,    .

     ?

----------


## Enter

,     )
      .  .   ,    ,    .
     (   ),    .     .        

> ?

    .          ,     ,        ,  ,     .   ,        .

----------


## Cveha

,      (   ) -       .    ?   ,    ' (    )    .  ? 
     ,      (      -       ).    -      ,     ,    .      -   ,    .
   ,   -      - .     ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## Pentax

> ,      (   )

  - ,  . ,        . ,  "" .

----------


## Enter

.       .    . 
      ,     .   -   .    ,   ... )
    ,     ,       . 
  ,        (             ).    ,      . 
    ,     - .   ,        "".
   .

----------



----------


## Pentax

**,  ?   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> **,  ?   .

      .
, ? 
  Tapatalk

----------


## Enter

> , ?

----------


## 23q

.  , , , !          )))  - ,   ...    ,   -   ?))   ))          )))      1,       ,    .     .

----------

> .  , , , !

   ,          :)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ... !      ,   ...  - .

----------


## MAD_MAX

. 
        (      )          .

----------


## MAD_MAX

,

----------


## GVL224

> ,

   ,  :)
 ,    20:30      (),          .
   7:30               ...
 ,  ...

----------


## MAD_MAX

8 , ,   .    ....     20 /.      ?   .

----------


## GVL224

> 8 , ,   .    ....     20 /. ** ?   .

       ...
     ""  :)

----------


## MAD_MAX

,   ,      .     ,    . .      ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee

... 8:54  .   .      ...  ,     .     ,   .   30 ,      ,     .            ... -

----------


## froguz

,       .      .

----------


## Sky

> ,

   ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

?
               ....

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ?
>                ....

        (    ).   ,   .

----------


## GVL224

> (    ).   ,   .

       ,     :) ,  ...
           ...

----------


## yevgen1

?  ,  .
   -   .
     ,        (  ),         ,           .
         ""...

----------

